# k3b will überhauptnicht

## bienchen

Hallo.

Ich kann mit k3b keine CD's brennen. Ich habe zwar meine Nutzer der Gruppe CDRW zugefügt, aber den Brenner sehe ich trotzdem nicht in k3b. Außerdem behauptet die Anzeige von k3b, mein Brenner könnte kein DVD- Format brennen, sollter er aber...

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

1) welche kernelversion hast du?

2) hast du genkernel?

ciao

----------

## Ezekeel

so wie sich das liest, habe ich die selben Probleme. 

Also hast du wahrscheinlich einen Kernel der 2.6.8.x reihe, vielleicht sogar noch development-sources! 

Soweit ich das weiß ist das ein Bug seitens des Kernels oder K3b - jeder schiebt wieder die schuld dem anderen zu... d.h. hoffen der Dinge die da kommen mögen!!  :Sad:  Gelöst wurde meines wissens das Problem noch nicht!

----------

## bienchen

kernel2.6.8.1

Mit dieser Version kann man shon mal keine DVD's brennen, das weiß ich. Aber CD-Brenner sollte doch angezeigt werden.

----------

## pablo_supertux

gentoo-dev-sources? etwas 2.6.8-r2?

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Klar wurde das Problem gelöst!

Ich nutze 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 und k3b 0.11.14 für meinen CD/RW-Brenner über die ATAPI Schnittstelle (also ohne SCSI Emulation) ohne Probleme.

----------

## pablo_supertux

ChangeLogs zu lesen lohnt es sich.

----------

## Lenz

Changelogs lesen lohnt sich:

```
K3b 0.11.15

 - kernel 2.6.9 fix. Be aware that this issue is not completely solved yet since I still experienced problems which I don't think are caused by K3b.
```

----------

## tam

Ich habe 2.6.8-gentoo-r3, Qt: 3.3.3, KDE: 3.3.0, K3b: 0.11.12 und kriege beim Kopieren von CDs mit 'Clone Copy' immer einen buffer underrun. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist das ein lokales Problem?

----------

## boris64

@tam

interessant, ich bekomme das sogar bei jeder cd (egal, ob clone o.ä.), die ich brenne (seit gentoo-dev-sources 2.8.x).

nur so aus interesse, gibt es eigentlich eine alternative zu den cdrtools (die ja u.a. auch k3b benutzt)?

----------

## tam

"Normal" CD brennen kann ich. Zumindest seit r3 Kernel. Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt schon mal 'clone' vorher probiert hatte. 

Hatte erst udev im Verdacht, das habe ich aber dann per boot Parameter abgeschaltet und wieder devfs benutzt, hat aber nix geändert.

----------

